# Saltwater pico fish



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

I just setup my 2.5 bowfront thats been sitting around my house for awhile, its got cured LR some new aragonite and some established aragonite at about 1.5 inches. its got 4wpg and a filter from a 10g started kit. im thinking of putting just zoa's and shrooms in there but i was wondering if there were any very small saltwater fish for my pico environment?


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

hmm...if your tank is kept at a more cooler temperature, maybe a Catalina goby?
Maybe you should just get a shrimp or something.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

no sand, less then 1'' or 4-6'' 

personally i wouldnt put any fish in there but a 1 (or 3) sexy shrimp would be pretty fun.


----------

